# Katy Perry @ Saturday Night Live 26.9.2010 - x2



## friedx (27 Sep. 2010)

*...noch mehr Gebounce:*










*Thanks & Credits to Manuka and absinthe !!! * :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## canil (27 Sep. 2010)

Danke für Katy.  :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (27 Sep. 2010)

*da hab ich ja die nächsten Stunden was zu gucken  :thx:*


----------



## Dranyon (27 Sep. 2010)

ok.....warum ist unsere seesamstraße nicht so?????


----------



## Q (27 Sep. 2010)

rofl3 :thx: für die Hupfdohle


----------



## payt0r (27 Sep. 2010)

unfassbar! danke!


----------



## Feini (27 Sep. 2010)

ach du meene neune... holla!


----------



## GodzillaXXX (28 Sep. 2010)

Ich will sowas oben ohne bitte 

Danke dafür.


----------



## Yatsura (5 Okt. 2010)

ich kann nichts sehen?


----------

